# Case and PSU Suggestion Requirement - HTPC Build



## zero77cool (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey Guys,

I have the following items narrowed down for a home HTPC build:


CPUIntel Core i3-4130TMotherboardAsus H97MRAMKingston HyperX 4GB 1600MHzSSD - Boot DriveSamsung EVO 850 120GBHDD - MediaWD Caviar Green 3TB

Are there any good Cases and PSUs that would fit these components? Finding a decent micro-atx case isn't so much fun. I was leaning towards a few SilverStorm micro-atx cases, but they're extremely overpriced.

Basic requirement for the case is that it should be small, and decent cooling. As for PSU, around 350W should do. Trying to find something thats high efficiency rated to reduce heat dissipation. Do PSU sizes matter for cases or are they all standard?

P. S. 4130T online seems to be expensive (14k amazon - cart2india). It seems to cheaper shipping from Amazon Global - 9.5K including shipping and taxes. Any idea why this is hard to find online in India? The idea was to get 35W TDP, low power low heat.


----------



## DK_WD (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi zero77cool,

For basic Intel configuration; there is no need for High wattage PSU. For ease of mind and future proof rig, I would suggest you to go with the normal wattage PSU like 400W. With that in future, you can upgrade the other peripheral components like SSD, HDD and GPU.

For better performance and for the life of your system, you just add a good casing for PC and combine with a liquid cooling system on it.

Hope it helps.


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2015)

because there's not much demand this cpu here or the importers are not really interested in them. Actually getting a cpu from abroad is a good idea. AFAIK intel provides international warranty on cpus. Similarly you won't find athlon quads for FM2+ socket.


----------



## zero77cool (Nov 3, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi zero77cool,
> 
> For basic Intel configuration; there is no need for High wattage PSU.  For ease of mind and future proof rig, I would suggest you to go with  the normal wattage PSU like 400W. With that in future, you can upgrade  the other peripheral components like SSD, HDD and GPU.
> 
> ...



400W it is then. Im having trouble deciding between these:

1. Seasonic 430W S12II : 4.4k@snapdeal
2. Corsair CX 430: 3.4k@flipkart

Its unlikely this PC will be upgraded much, its meant to be connected permanently to the TV. Streaming and media use almost all the time.



topgear said:


> because there's not much demand this cpu here or the importers are not really interested in them. Actually getting a cpu from abroad is a good idea. AFAIK intel provides international warranty on cpus. Similarly you won't find athlon quads for FM2+ socket.



Found a deal on ebay Global for 7.9k for this processor. I think I'll go with that. International warranty takes care of all my earlier worries. Thanks topgear 

Is there a good micro-atc case for under 5K?


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2015)

Seasonic 430W S12II is good but the main issue is with availability of service center and their distributor - make sure the seller is Overclockers Zone. As for corsair the quality is OK type but the main strong point is the after sales service.

Make sure the seller is a reputed one if you are dealing with ebay for expensive items .. other than this getting from amazon with amazon fulfilled items gives you extra piece of mind and more guarantee coverage.

As for cabinet let me check.


----------



## zero77cool (Nov 4, 2015)

topgear said:


> Seasonic 430W S12II is good but the main issue is with availability of service center and their distributor - make sure the seller is Overclockers Zone. As for corsair the quality is OK type but the main strong point is the after sales service.
> 
> Make sure the seller is a reputed one if you are dealing with ebay for expensive items .. other than this getting from amazon with amazon fulfilled items gives you extra piece of mind and more guarantee coverage.
> 
> As for cabinet let me check.



Found a deal on the 4130 for 6.3K an Snapdeal. Looks tempting. 

As for the PSU, I think I can get a 430M for 3.5K. If I'm not mistaken, M uses higer quality Japanese capacitors?


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2015)

That's the best you can get here IMO .. also it's SD fulfilled item and you are getting Freecharge coupons which makes the deal even sweeter. CS430M is pretty good over all other likewise model like VS or CX - get it.

BTW, SD is having more and more good deals on everything nowadays specially for pc components where other such e-tailers are focusing more on mobile and mobile accessories, fashion accessories and daily essential products more. Kudos  to SD for their effort to stand tall among others.


----------



## zero77cool (Nov 4, 2015)

topgear said:


> That's the best you can get here IMO .. also it's SD fulfilled item and you are getting Freecharge coupons which makes the deal even sweeter. CS430M is pretty good over all other likewise model like VS or CX - get it.
> 
> BTW, SD is having more and more good deals on everything nowadays specially for pc components where other such e-tailers are focusing more on mobile and mobile accessories, fashion accessories and daily essential products more. Kudos  to SD for their effort to stand tall among others.



Yes, I noticed. Everyday Snapdeal seems to come out better.

Do you have info on decent micro-ATX cases? I dont want to spend too much on it. Online shows things like Bitfenix for 7k. Way out of budget.


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2015)

how about these :
Xpro Micro Slim Atx Cabinet With Power Supply - Buy Xpro Micro Slim Atx Cabinet With Power Supply Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal
Circle 2.1 Memory Cabinet with Power Supply - Black - Buy Circle 2.1 Memory Cabinet with Power Supply - Black Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal

or if you are looking after a reputed brand then this is best IMO :
Cooler Master: N200


----------



## zero77cool (Nov 4, 2015)

topgear said:


> how about these :
> Xpro Micro Slim Atx Cabinet With Power Supply - Buy Xpro Micro Slim Atx Cabinet With Power Supply Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal
> Circle 2.1 Memory Cabinet with Power Supply - Black - Buy Circle 2.1 Memory Cabinet with Power Supply - Black Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal
> 
> ...



N200 has a lot more HDD bays. Guess that settles it. 3.5k@mdcomputers.
Thanks a lot topgear. You've been very helpful.


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2015)

^^ you are welcome  BTW, after getting the cabinet do a short review if possible.


----------

